# Helen Fisher's Personality types and Socionics duality



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.< sooo I'm curious about this, because Helen's types revolve around compatibility and so does socionics duality. Do they line up? Ideas, theories? Discuss away  (fun fun)

For more info on this read: We have chemistry

[HR][/HR]

On a personal note, I'm interested in SLI's type, being IEE Ne dom Explorer>Negotiator myself ... with Builder being the worst.

I assume SLIs are Explorer>Director ?


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

Hm, I would say they correspond not so much to Socionics types, but they are similar to DCNH subtypes. Director = Dominant, Builder = Normalizing, Explorer = Creative and Negotiator = Harmonizing (although I'm not too sure about this one, which sounds like Ethics). In which case, according to this article, 'dual' pairs are C/C, N/N and, interestingly enough, D/H.

Socionics postulates D/N and C/H as pairs instead.

Braverman's personality types are a similar system also based on neurochemicals.

An online test I just took says I am predominantly a Builder with Director and Negotiator scores tied in second place. That sounds about right.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I really dislike Helen Fischer, but that's me.


----------

